# Anesthesia end time



## cmacpc (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a group that documents on the anesthesia record the end time for example: anesthesia end:  0900.   Pt to PACU @ 0847.  Admitting Nurse in PACU starts documenting and takes over @ 0850.  I am confused, which is the actual end time?

TIA


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 28, 2011)

The PACU nurse might start documenting and present while the anesthesiologist or CRNA is in the PACU still providing services to the patient until they can go back to OR

Could consider providing memo of what anesthesia time represents and it can ensure they are recognizing the accurate end time

"Anesthesia time is defined as the period during which an anesthesia practitioner is present with the patient. It starts when the anesthesia practitioner begins to prepare the patient for anesthesia services in the operating room or an equivalent area and ends when the anesthesia practitioner is no longer furnishing anesthesia services to the patient, that is, when the patient may be placed safely under postoperative care. Anesthesia time is a continuous time period from the start of anesthesia to the end of an anesthesia service"

Page 123 CMS Claims processing manual chapter 12

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------

